# speeding up ranger file manager



## NapoleonWils0n (Nov 28, 2018)

ranger is a console file manager with VI key bindings

ranger file manager

you can set ranger to be aware of version control systems like git and show information about the state of the git repo
however this has the unwanted side effect of causing ranger to hang for a couple of seconds when you press q to quit

so make sure to set ranger to not show information about version control files 
this is disabled by default but if you have enabled disabling the setting will speed up ranger and stop it hanging when you quit

the settings are in ~/.config/ranger/rc.conf


```
# Be aware of version control systems and display information.
set vcs_aware false

# State of the three backends git, hg, bzr. The possible states are
# disabled, local (only show local info), enabled (show local and remote
# information).
set vcs_backend_git disabled
set vcs_backend_hg disabled
set vcs_backend_bzr disabled
```

set vcs_aware false
and make sure the vcs_backends are set to disabled 

this will stop ranger hanging for a couple of seconds when you quit


----------

